# Needles Old Battery, Sea Level Fort - Isle of Wight - July 08



## Urban Mole (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok me, Dan and Ben decided to go and visit this today, as this is the part that isnt open to the public due to access.
Its a sea level fort, part of the needles old battery(not the new battery).
We planned the tide just right, as it was quite a trek to get to it, the tide was on its way out as we walked along the coast, so gave us enough time to visit and get back before it came back in again, unlike the guys at Tenby 

Lots of history in the links here;
http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-vh/w-visits/w-findaplace/w-theneedlesoldbattery/
and
http://www.theneedlesbattery.org.uk/

Ok heres a bit of history on the sea level fort;


> The fort was opened in 1864, and in 1887 a lift shaft had been dug from the ditch to sea level. A tunnel from the shaft led to five emplacements in the north face of the cliff. The likely use was for quick firing guns to combat torpedo boats. During the 1890-92 searchlight experiments, a searchlight was experimentally installed in one emplacement and two 6-pounder QF guns were tried out in the others in 1892. Visibility was too restricted for the guns(which were removed) but a "sentry beam" searchlight was installed in 1899 and used in WW1. In 1891-92 casemated engine and test rooms were built in the east wall of the ditch. A robey engine(whose two boilers survive) was installed underground to power the lift shaft and searchlight via a dynamo. The test room was the firing point for EC mines. The terrible heat underground (150 deg F in an hour) led to the buildin gof a new engine room in the ditch about 1900, with a coal store above. In 1899 the western SM cell, was converted into a searchlight position but the light was too elavated above sea level to be effective. It had been removed by 1914. In 1915 a Campbell oil engine was installed in the lift house to power the lift, replacing the steam engines. A store for 600-gallon tanks of paraffin was built across the ditch.
> In 1941 two Lister diesel generators were installed to light the Needles batteries and another was added in 1943 to power a new "sentry beam" in a former sea level QF gun emplacement. A new electric lift gave access from 1944. A natural underground reservior pumped water for both Needles abtteries after 1887.



Well on with the pics I suppose 






Heres a map of the Old Needles battery, the red being the sea level bit we visited.





A comic picture thats on display in the battery showing the generatos and lift.





What the battery looks like from the sea.





Anyone whos been to Alum Bay will know the amount of steps you have to encounter to get to the beach 
The Needles in the distance, and sea level fort about center.





Making the trek over the rocks.





Looking back at the coloured sands of Alum Bay.
Chair lift in 4th pic, in the middle of the 4 boats.





Engaging water and slippery rocks.





Another obsticle.





Getting further away from the bay.





The approach to the fort, the search light position.





First up to the entrance, looking down on my comrades 





After various rock slides, its a bit of a squeeze getting in.





Were in, main gate on the right, not really seen in the pic.





More tunnel system.





One of the QF gun emplacements.





Looking out of the search light position.





And again, with Hurst Castle and Fort Albert in the distance.





Traditional spider shot.





Another QF gun emplacement.





Close up, blocked by a rock slide.





Pumping machine, for the fresh water.





The electric motor that powered it.





Balanced weights, possibly for the lift.





The lift shaft that leads to the surface of the Old Needles Battery.





More tunnels.





The fresh water reservior, I had to make it ripple as is was so clear, it was invisible.





The entrance and gate, again.





Another QF gun emplacement.





Close up, with more rocks blocking the view.

Thats it inside, now for the trek back again.





Tides out now, showing the wonderful shore line.





An old car engine.





Looking back as the sun sets.

Hope you like.
Thanks for looking, comments and suggestions welcome


----------



## smileysal (Jul 24, 2008)

ooooooooooooh, now this I do like, love all those tunnels, and the electric generator. And the views are fantastic. Not too sure about the spider tho, that looks scary :S Love the lift shaft pic, did you attempt to climb the lift shaft?

Excellent pics, like the comic pictures showing the lift system.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Stormhawk (Jul 24, 2008)

Great explore!

By the way, as you are walking along the cliff-top road heading out towards the Old Battery, IIRC on the left hand side there is at least one set of steel doors cut into the cliff face. Do you happen to know what is behind them?


----------



## Urban Mole (Jul 24, 2008)

Im unsure where exactly you mean, youll have to get a flashearth location maybe.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 24, 2008)

Urban Mole said:


> Im unsure where exactly you mean, youll have to get a flashearth location maybe.



A great explore. Looks like it was a bit of a mission to get there, but top marks for effort!! 
Cheers for sharing with us.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Bunk3r (Jul 24, 2008)

A cracking explore, nice one.


----------



## graybags (Jul 24, 2008)

*Needles*

Quality explore + phot's
G


----------



## smiffy (Jul 24, 2008)

Brilliant stuff mate thanks very much fer sharing !


----------



## Stormhawk (Jul 24, 2008)

Urban Mole said:


> Im unsure where exactly you mean, youll have to get a flashearth location maybe.



You can see the entrance cut into the cliff right in the middle: http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.663246&lon=-1.576363&z=20&r=0&src=msa


----------



## indyfirth (Jul 24, 2008)

That is great, the pic of the lift shaft and the reservoir were spot on!


----------



## Urban Mole (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, we couldnt have wished for a nicer evening for it 




Chiek said:


> You can see the entrance cut into the cliff right in the middle: http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.663246&lon=-1.576363&z=20&r=0&src=msa



Its not an entrance of any kind, but possiblythe remains of an old guard house for either the batteries or the rocket testing site, as no one was allowed anywhere near the testing site when it was active.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 24, 2008)

Fabulous tour and history, UrbanM. Love the pumping machine and motor...really interesting to see in situ...and the reservoir. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Neosea (Jul 25, 2008)

That is a cool explore and the f**hing looks good too


----------



## DJ Support (Jul 30, 2008)

Jeeses didn't know that was there I have my holidays on the island every year and always stop of at alum bay for a quick round of crazy golf and the bus upto the battery! I would of thought that was linked to the museum part..


----------



## Bryag (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice report UM, what a find!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Aug 1, 2008)

beautifull pics, fancy showing an explorer around later this year ??? pm me m8 would love to see this...


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 2, 2008)

PM sent matey 

Same for anyone else too, if you fancy seeing any of these places Ive posted about, let me know, I dont mind revisiting


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 23, 2008)

> *Helicopter rescues pair trapped on rocks*
> _By Ross Findon - Wednesday, August 20, 2008_
> A PAIR of walkers trapped on rocks at Alum Bay sparked a large-scale rescue effort last night (Tuesday).
> The man and woman, both 27 and from Arreton, were trapped by the tide and choppy waters at around 8pm.
> ...



Taken from our local paper - http://www.iwcp.co.uk/News/Helicopter_rescues_pair_trapped_on_rocks.aspx

This pair were rescued right at the entrance of the sea level fort 
It seems people still underestimate the tide


----------



## caulkhead-bill (Aug 23, 2008)

*a possible !!!*

i know a little about bishop lovett do you ?


----------



## DJhooker (Aug 23, 2008)

now thats an explore! nice one.


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 23, 2008)

caulkhead-bill said:


> i know a little about bishop lovett do you ?



Bill, as a new user, you cant send messages on this forum, yet, so email me here ---> [email protected]


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 20, 2009)

I kied the Generator especially and it looked like you had a right job trying to gt to the battery. Somewhere on the IOW was a test facility for Rockets. I can remember seeing a Documentary about it a while back. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## huffhuff (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, IOW had so much to offer. I go there regularly so next time will take my torch and camera. Great pics


----------



## Urban Mole (Mar 20, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> I kied the Generator especially and it looked like you had a right job trying to gt to the battery. Somewhere on the IOW was a test facility for Rockets. I can remember seeing a Documentary about it a while back. Do you know anything about it?



Black Shuck, click my signature below for other Island explores, youll find the rocket testing site in the list


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 20, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Black Shuck, click my signature below for other Island explores, youll find the rocket testing site in the list


 Aha I knew there was a Rocket testing facility on the Island somewhere.


----------



## LittleMadam (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad these pictures have been re-dredged up. I have aenjoyed them again, and totally love the clear water pic. A truely amazing explore.

LM xxx


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 19, 2009)

Just had some pics sent to me, of me, which is rare, as Im usually the one doing the photography 






Inspecting the searchlight position.





In one of the tunnels with a mate.





Caught red handed, photographing the reservior.





Having a rest in one of the crevices in the chalkface.


----------



## mazuk (Apr 20, 2009)

Very nice  i like how it was a real mission to make it there almost reminded me of the Guns of Navarone lol but on a smaller scale.


----------



## BigFluffyAl (Mar 31, 2022)

caulkhead-bill said:


> bishop lovett


First Bishop of Pompey


----------



## night crawler (Mar 31, 2022)

Wonder any one will remember the post. Funny thing is I have off the needlles and never knew about the battery avove let alone those emplacements lower down


----------

